# Is my new 942 defective?



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

I just got a new 942 on Saturday and I thought I was happy with it til last night. I had a couple recorded shows (2 OTA and 2 SD satellite channels). While watching the recorded playback, the picture would constantly freeze and have no audio. It was extremely painful to watch. I have never seen a problem like this. I then tried to watch a recorded satellite channel and I was fast forwarding and after a few seconds the picture froze and the machine totally locked up and I had to reboot.
I did several tests and all my recordings are behaving the same way. Do I have a defective hard drive?
I just got the 942 to replace the 921 since I thought it would be more stable but so far that is not the case.
When I looked into the Diagnostics I saw an option to check the hard drive but it was unavailable. Is there any way for me to do this or do I have to send the machine back already?


----------



## Todd G. (Jan 21, 2003)

I just had mine replaced for the same symptoms. The new one has been flawless.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

What do the statements in the diagnostics menu mean? For example, watchdog?


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

Todd G. said:


> I just had mine replaced for the same symptoms. The new one has been flawless.


That is good to hear...I'm hoping that it is defective and not a global problem with the 942. I did a lot of tests this morning and even pausing live TV and then trying to play it back is a problem. On any recording, fast forwarding is choppy and sporadic and changes to a 4x speed from whatever I have it at. After all the good things I've read on the 942, I am shocked to be experiencing this problem.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

cleblanc - I'd say your 942 is defective. Neither of mine exhibit the symptoms you describe.


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> cleblanc - I'd say your 942 is defective. Neither of mine exhibit the symptoms you describe.


I talked to Tech Support last night and would you believe they say that it is a known software bug and that they don't replace the receiver for this. This is completely unacceptable to me. The receiver is unwatchable. It takes an hour to get through a half hour program and you still miss half of it. I'm going to be talking to Technical Product Support this morning. Hopefully they will do something to help. This unit is definitely going back and I may have to hook back up my 921.


----------



## gutkin (Jun 16, 2005)

cleblanc said:


> I talked to Tech Support last night and would you believe they say that it is a known software bug and that they don't replace the receiver for this. This is completely unacceptable to me. The receiver is unwatchable. It takes an hour to get through a half hour program and you still miss half of it. I'm going to be talking to Technical Product Support this morning. Hopefully they will do something to help. This unit is definitely going back and I may have to hook back up my 921.


That is absolute BS! I had a similar issue, ask to be transfered to the cancellation department, they CSR there will help you


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

You need to give the CSR roulette wheel another spin. Your symptoms are certainly NOT normal.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

cleblanc - please check your email for a message that I sent you about this.


----------



## cleblanc (Dec 18, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> cleblanc - please check your email for a message that I sent you about this.


Mark - got your message and sent a reply


----------

